# Longtime lurker-from-Sweden's first setup



## Tanax (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi and greetings from Sweden!

Been a member for what feels like forever and constantly pining after the amazing setups people have here! Got myself a customized Monolith Flat 2 years ago and meant to get a machine as well but life got in the way and I had to set that aside while using the Flat for only regular brew coffee (although super delicious!).

Last week I finally got myself my first espresso machine delivered and so that I can begin my journey of improving my espresso game 

Would love to hear what you think as well as if you have any suggestions or quick tips of things that are good to know when starting out! Otherwise I guess we'll see each other's on the forums


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Beautiful set up! What is coffee culture like in Sweden? Do you have many good roasters over there?


----------



## Tanax (Mar 9, 2015)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Beautiful set up! What is coffee culture like in Sweden? Do you have many good roasters over there?


 Thank you!  
I think so, we have many many many (!!) micro roasteries as well as a bunch of established larger ones. It's a big emphasis on organic and fair trade as well!


----------

